

Ask HN: Carfax source of data. - rorrr

Hi. I have a question for the collective HN mind.<p>I want to make a website like Carfax, but free. So I started looking. My biggest hope was that mechanics must submit car fix reports to the state DMV, and that these databases would be open (since DMV is supported by taxpayers). Didn't find a thing.<p>I found autocheck.com that has unlimited reports, and it's not that expensive. Should I just collect a bunch of VINs and parse that site?<p>I hope there's a better way.<p>thanks!
======
doorty
I would love to hear an answer to this. CarFax had invalid information on my
car, and it is a bitch to try and change it. I nearly took a loss on my car
because of it. There needs to be a better solution.

------
hammock
I don't think Autocheck.com will get you the Full Summary that you get with
Carfax, but it's worth a shot.

According to this Yahoo Answer, there are some folks that have collected the
Carfax reports and are reselling them... if you can find one of those guys
(call around to people at dealers that you know?), that might be a good source
of one large data dump for you. Also I would check torrents.

[http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100525230610AA...](http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100525230610AAKJBB3)

